# information on OFO



## mjk (Apr 5, 2022)

what data can TLs see when you are pulling and do they actually look at this data?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 6, 2022)

mjk said:


> what data can TLs see when you are pulling and do they actually look at this data?


Welcome. Yes, we do see everything on greenfield.


----------



## LK18 (Apr 8, 2022)

If there is a report to see who is editing floor capacity I would love to know what it’s called.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 8, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome. Yes, we do see everything on greenfield.


I had wondered... I would be curious to know what reports I'm showing up on LOL


LK18 said:


> If there is a report to see who is editing floor capacity I would love to know what it’s called.


LOL! I want to know who is tieing planos in without them being set.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 17, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I had wondered... I would be curious to know what reports I'm showing up on LOL
> 
> LOL! I want to know who is tieing planos in without them being set.


Apparently TL S. Fake out that they are on top of it.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 17, 2022)

You can not see who fix capacities and who ties stuff. We can see who is defecting , marking down , pulling , backstock, inf , picking , skipping audit etc


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2022)

LK18 said:


> If there is a report to see who is editing floor capacity I would love to know what it’s called.


It’s me. I change capacity that is wrong most of mine come on at 100 will fit. 
i change it to 2. If corporate screws with me I screw back even harder.


----------



## LK18 (Apr 20, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> It’s me. I change capacity that is wrong most of mine come on at 100 will fit.
> i change it to 2. If corporate screws with me I screw back even harder.


What people don’t understand about floor capacities is if they change it to something wrong it messes with replenishment, leads to out of stocks, or overstocking of other locations. Makes someone else’s job more difficult because they have to go back and fix somebody else’s laziness.


----------

